# Police Search For Man Accused of Bestiality with Horse; Surveillance Tape Released



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.wafb.com/Global/story.asp?S=4823631









Image from Surveillance Video

*Police in St. Gabriel have released surveillance tape that appears to show a man engaged in bestiality with a horse. Police have asked 9NEWS to air portions of the tape in hopes they can identify the man.*

St. Gabriel Police Chief Kevin Ambeau says in all his 20 years in law enforcement, he's never come across a case like the one he's investigating now. "We gotta catch this guy, he needs help," Ambeau says while shaking his head.

The owners of a local barn approached Chief Ambeau with surveillance video showing what appears to be a light haired young man engaging in sexual activities with a small horse. "What I saw on the tape, I still can't believe," Ambeau says.

The police investigation began about two months ago after the owners of the barn reported finding sexual paraphernalia in a horse stall, according to Ambeau. The chief says that's when the owner put up two cameras and captured images of a slender, light skinned man walking between two stables.

"Always [going] to the same animal," Ambeau observed. "On the tape, he was [going] to the same animal performing sexual acts."

The video clearly shows the young man wearing either slippers or flip-flops. That leads the police chief to believe his suspect is a local. "I think he's in walking distance and I think once we show his face, somebody will give us a call and tell us where he is."

At Chief Ambeau's request, *WAFB 9NEWS* brightened and stilled frames of video showing the man with the horse. *WAFB 9NEWS* chose not to show moving video of the man with the horse.

Ambeau asks that if you know who is in the pictures, that you call St. Gabriel Police at (225) 642-5222. If the man is caught, police say he'll be charged with crime against nature. If convicted, the suspect would face a fine of up to $2000 and up to five years in prison.

_*Reporter: Avery Davidson, WAFB-TV *_([email protected]) 

*Editor's Note: WAFB 9NEWS carefully reviewed the circumstances regarding this case before deciding which course of action to take in our reporting. The St. Gabriel Police Department requested that we air the video, or portions of it, in hopes of identifying a suspect in its on-going investigation into an alleged case of bestiality involving a man and a horse. WAFB 9NEWS decided not to broadcast moving video clips that appear to show the man and horse together. Instead, we included only still frames from the videotape in hopes that someone would be able to recognize the man shown in the videotape. The still frames we selected for our report do not show any situations in which the man appears to be in direct contact with the animal. We realize the very sensitive nature of this story, and because of that, we chose to air this report only in our late evening newscast, at 10pm. If you have any questions, comments, or concerns, please feel free to email WAFB 9NEWS by clicking here.*


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I dont blame him, that horse has a cute butt.


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

Mikey682 said:


> I dont blame him, that horse has a cute butt.


You always have liked 'em big!


----------



## tarc (May 4, 2005)

You know what they say...size does matter and he was hung like a horse.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Ive hooked up with a few pigs and dogs in my day, but a horse? :razz:


----------



## Patrick258 (Sep 5, 2004)

They is always something about a farm. Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

And this one time, at farm camp...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

'Mon out to Troop B...Lamb is best!

I heard the horse was pregnant and the owners just wanted colt-support!


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

The horse was askin forit.....


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Police Search For Man Accused of Bestiality with Horse; Surveillance Tape Release*



lokiluvr said:


> The horse was askin forit.....


It's all in the eyes....


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Mikey682 said:


> I dont blame him, that horse has a cute butt.


Ah, that explains why you _really_ like being way out there in "B" land...


----------

